# Greensboro NC PD



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

:?: Anyone have any input on the department. Iam going to apply and looking for any information. Thanks


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

Department is very squared away, problem they are unarmed... believe it or not no firearms. academy lasts just over 6 weeks.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

I went down there a few years ago, true about the firarms they have none, all they carry is a role of quarters and K-Ring (like P-ring but not), they also have a great K9 unit, it is comprised of 5 officers that are little people and 1 Jack Russell Terrier. They have 1 dispatcher that works round the clock and has HUGE _______.
There is a chief and his secretary that suffers from down syndrome. They also have 106 officers that are required to share 12 unifroms and a golf cart is used for patrol. I highly recommend you make the trip down its well worth the time. Anything is better than were we work now.


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

The "FORCE" if you can call it that consists primarily of older white males 58+. The chief has not ever owned a gun and believes in community policing but will not allow his officers to leave their golf cart while on duty. When you finish your six weeks of hell you get put out into a world vastly different than Massachusetts. One positive thing about the department is that you are allowed to buck up at the beginning of each shift to decide which officers get to wear the 9 bullet proof vests. So there are some positive things and you will learn to run like a deer.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

OMG! Ape, don't do it! Stick it out in Taunton! :shock:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Decent pay and bennies for NC.

http://www.greensboro-nc.gov/police/employment/requirements.htm


----------

